# Effective way to clean Comfort Wheel?



## piojillo (Sep 15, 2009)

Every time i try i either get soaked in water, covered in poo or a yucky combination of the two!
How do you guys clean your wheels???


----------



## Pickles90 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just use hot water and a nail brush maybe let it soak to loosen the dirt up 1st


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

let the poo dry before your start to clean


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I soak it and let it sit for a few minutes then use a stiff bristled toilet brush to clean it. The wheels have their own brush. It's not the one I use on the toilet. :lol:


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Although, I guess it is a hedgie toilet


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I soak mine in hot water with a touch of dawn dish soap and a splash of distilled vinegar and it usually all floats off. I give a quick scrub with a plastic bristled dish brush (used only for wheels) and its done. It usually takes me less than five mins and isn't very messy.


----------



## meralgia (Sep 16, 2009)

I do the laundry. More specifically, I put it in the tub under the laundry hose. When the regular cycle clears, it sends hot, soapy water into the wheel and is even kind enough to rinse it for me. I don't do the laundry every day so have to hand wash it between loads. It not only gets the wheel squeaky clean but also prevents me from touching the poo and goo when it's being washed!!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

When I had a comfort wheel - let the poo dry, brush off any pieces that will just come off & then run steaming hot water over the wheel at full pressure, rotating the wheel under the water so it's like a "pressure wash" for the wheel. I would hit anything that was left with paper towel & some elbow grease but there wasn't normally anything left.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I soak mine in a plastic bin full of water for 30 minutes or so..then i spray with vinegar/water and scrub with a brush..then i use the water hose to rinse it.


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Like others have posted, I soak mine in warm soapy water for about 5 minutes in the sink, then use a toothbrush used only for his wheel to get the extra off. Quick, easy, and painless!


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

wow, your hedgies all must have very sticky poo :? i just stick my wheel under the hot water for a few minutes and all the poop just comes off. i rarely ever have to scrub at all.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to have two. One would soak in a pan of bleach/dawn/water on the deck overnight while the other was in use. I'd use the jet setting on the sprayer to get the stubborn stuff off.

Thank goodness for the CWS wheel. Mosquitoes love me. If I had been cleaning wheels all summer on the deck I'd be eaten alive.

And it is not he stickyness of the poo, it's the silly hedgehog that tries to grind it into the plastic as he's running.

Jodi


----------

